
Law firm attempts class action against Tesla over self-driving claims - fmihaila
https://electrek.co/2017/03/22/tesla-autopilot-class-action-lawsuit-self-driving/
======
itchyjunk
I don't see this lawsuit going anywhere but it does make me wonder what all
kind of lawsuit will new EVs have to face?

Following that line of though, what all types of "AI" will be sued? Bad tax
return filed by watson to mis diagnoses.

~~~
boznz
I dont see it going anywhere either, you `generally` buy a tesla because a)
your passionate for the (EV/green) cause and b) your probably rich already and
the few thousand bucks you may get is loose change. I cant see many signing
up.

------
oferzelig
And here it starts.

Those scumbags will pull the world backwards (in order to get themselves some
easy money) causing over-defensive self-driving systems and millions of
warnings, as the ones we see on some GPS software and that we have to
acknowledge every time we turn on our car (they don't have a "Don't show
again" feature).

